

Apple, Please Hire This Man And Implement His iOS Notifications Already - rdamico
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/apple_please_hire_this_man_and_implement_his_ios_n.php

======
evanwalsh
The idea is ok, but the implementation he demonstrates would not fit in iOS.

